# Sudden slow upload speed?



## drake_411

Has anyone had this problem before? All of a sudden yesterday my upload went from around 1mb (which is my limit for my ISP) to anywhere between 1-20kbps :sigh: My download speed is just as quick as it's always been. I have called my ISP (Shaw) and they suggested something is blocking my connection because my ping was either really high or really low (I apologize, I don't understand how ping works)... I just ran a speed test and the ping was at 150ms and the upload was 40kbps, it took nearly 15 minutes to calculate the upload speed. I was told a virus could be blocking my connection so I have ran numerous anti-malware/removal programs, including: SuperAntiSpyware, malware-bytes, avira anti-vir, cc cleaner, spybot search and destroy they removed some viruses but still have not fixed the problem. My ISP's customer service rep suggested that maybe download accelerator plus may be blocking it but it didn't fix it either. I've also tried a system restore to a point that was about a month ago. I'm completely lost, and would rather not wait a couple days and pay the computer store to clean my computer. I apologize for just joining and making this my first post but I'm desperate. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## kurtsee

It does not seem to be a problem with your ISP. Unlikely a problem with your computer

Start > Run > type in "cmd" > type in "ping www.google.com" <== this is "pinging"
Try rebooting the routers. Try to remember if there is anything you did that could possibly affect this. 

-Kurt


----------



## drake_411

Thank you for the reply kurt, here is a screen shot of me "pinging" I have no idea what any of it means, I'm sorry :\ I am not connected with any routers, its just a straight connection to my computer using a modem..I have tried rebooting that while on the phone with my ISP a couple times as well with no results


----------



## kurtsee

The output reveals that it take you about 50 ms to run from your computer to Google and back. It looks perfectly fine to me. 

I am sensing it is a problem with your computer. 

Go to Network Connections from somewhere in Control Panel. Double click on Local Area Connection and see if you are sending out a heck lot of packets.


----------



## drake_411

hmm interesting, I've done what you suggested and I think you've hit the nail on the head.. 376,357 packets sent sounds like a heck load to me lol. I don't know if what I'm recieving means anything to you but the number is 577,851. what can I do to fix this?


----------



## kurtsee

The number of packets uploaded actually isn't too suspicious. 

Rule of thumb is if packets uploaded exceed packets downloaded, you are mostly likely infected with spyware of some kind, and it has been uploading your personal info or anything deemed relevant to cracking your credit card number or bank account info etc. to the attacker. 

Download is absolutely normal while upload is not. I am pretty much out of ideas. 

You are certain that no software chocking your bandwidth. Ctl+Alt+Del, go to the "Networking" tab and see if you are uploading anything at the moment. 

-Kurt


----------



## drake_411

here's what i'm getting...


----------



## write2subhayu

@drake411

I am hving the same problem as yours. Initially, my upload and download speed were ok but my upload speed has dwindled significantly since last 3-4 months. Download speed is ok. Today my download speed is 1.75 Mbps and ping 143 ms. Upload speed is 0.09 Mbps which is far below from my ISP avg.

packet sent : 7973

packet received : 9633

I hve scanned my PC by anti-virus softwares several times. I hve formatted my c:/ drive few weeks back and I also changed my SPS. Still, upload speed continues to be low.

Hve u solved yr problem? If yes, pls tell me how.


----------



## johnwill

*write2subhayu*, please start your own thread if you want assistance.


*drake_411*, please do this.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## write2subhayu

johnwill said:


> *write2subhayu*, please start your own thread if you want assistance.



I posted my problem in this thread bcoz my problem is same as drake's.

Anyway, I hve started a new thread as asked by you. The thread is as follows:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/very-low-upload-speed-446114.html


----------



## Aires79

i know for me i had the same issue and it ended up being spyware i was using iobit malware remover a free program but just had a feeling it was missing something because ebay was lagged out awful when i tried to use it and then i was getting knocked off of world of warcraft i watched my ping and it was up and down all over the place so i used an old spyware program i have which is called spyware search and destroy and it found 27 entries my other program missed since then so far so good i dont have the lag and i can stay online so it seems to have fixed my issue


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thanks for sharing the root cause of your problem and solution.

This thread is three years old or more and no replies for some time thread will now close.


----------

